# Lil' Water Bassin' - Expands into Alabama



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 1, 2011)

http://www.sportsmanliving.com/foru...ter-Bassin-Expands-into-Alabama&p=394#post394


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 1, 2011)

Interesting Terry!! Taking this little sport of ours to new extremes


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 1, 2011)

Steve78 said:


> Interesting Terry!! Taking this little sport of ours to new extremes



Thanks, Steve.

Just trying to give more anglers the opportunity, to enjoy the sport that we love so much, and bring something new to try to gain some acknowledgment for our great sponsors. 

My mind just want stop, trying to figure out how to take us to the next level 

We've got some great guys, helping us out over in Alabama. Once they post up a schedule ..... please consider taking a trip to Bama, for a jonboat tourney or two.


----------



## DOBCAngler (Nov 1, 2011)

You mean now I have one more thing to think about next year?  Oh well let's go to Alabama a few times.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 2, 2011)

DOBCAngler said:


> You mean now I have one more thing to think about next year?  Oh well let's go to Alabama a few times.



Well DOBCAngler,

Lil' Water Bassin' will be bringing lots of fresh new things to the Competitive Jonboat World in 2012, for everyone to be thinking about. I received a phone call tonight, that has me as giddy as a high school girl. Wow, God Is Good, to those who believe.

Please remember, if anyone plans on competing in either division of Sportsman Living's -2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Tour, feel free to join us on December 10th, for our 2011 awards presentation, and total rebuild of Lil' Water Bassin'. We will reformat our membership fees, entry fees, payout format, rules, and possibly, club name, as we recreate The Premier Jonboat Organization.

We need, and would appreciate your voice.


----------



## brandon hightower (Nov 2, 2011)

have you decided wether it is at your house or somewhere else HH?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 2, 2011)

The banquet will be at my house. We will be frying a turkey, throwing some horse shoes, and bull jiving from dawn til whenever. Casting contest will start at 4ish and Awards will go out at around 6:00 pm. BYOB.


----------



## brandon hightower (Nov 2, 2011)

so what time should we try to get there? around 3:30ish?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.lwbbama.com/


----------



## iTJLee (Nov 9, 2011)

Bring your own ______?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Nov 10, 2011)

iTJLee said:


> Bring your own ______?



Beverage! And a small side dish, please. We will provide turkey, and possibly some deer.

If anyone are interested in coming to the banquet, pm me for the address.


----------

